# Apollo 11 (2019) Soundtrack -- Matt Morton



## whiskers (Mar 19, 2019)

Anyone have thoughts on this? Currently listening to it and quite enjoy it, but I've always enjoyed a fusion of synth and orchestral music. 

Musically, it seems pretty simple and straightforward, but still effective at building drama. Perhaps a bit simpler than I actually expected.

Have yet to see the film to see how it pairs up, but hope to see it soon - anyone seen it yet? The restored footage looks amazing


----------



## whinecellar (Mar 19, 2019)

Yes, saw it on opening day. As a NASA nerd who’s always been fascinated with the Apollo era, the film had my jaw on the floor the whole time. The footage is stunning (lots of newly uncovered material), the soundtrack is a sucker punch to the gut in IMAX as it should be, and the score - all period synths - couldn’t be more perfect.

I can’t recommend the experience highly enough!


----------



## whiskers (Mar 19, 2019)

whinecellar said:


> Yes, saw it on opening day. As a NASA nerd who’s always been fascinated with the Apollo era, the film had my jaw on the floor the whole time. The footage is stunning (lots of newly uncovered material), the soundtrack is a sucker punch to the gut in IMAX as it should be, and the score - all period synths - couldn’t be more perfect.
> 
> I can’t recommend the experience highly enough!


good idea, Jim! I should see if my local IMAX has a screening. 

I had the hunch the synths were to match the period ('69 - before my time), seemed a nice touch.


----------



## whinecellar (Mar 19, 2019)

whiskers said:


> good idea, Jim! I should see if my local IMAX has a screening.
> 
> I had the hunch the synths were to match the period ('69 - before my time), seemed a nice touch.



Yep, it's even mentioned in the credits near the end. Lots of Moog, and it sounds stunning. And you MUST see this in IMAX! In fact, I think that's the only way you can see it - I don't think it's in standard theaters. Hope you get to check it out!


----------



## sIR dORT (Mar 19, 2019)

whiskers said:


> Anyone have thoughts on this? Currently listening to it and quite enjoy it, but I've always enjoyed a fusion of synth and orchestral music.
> 
> Musically, it seems pretty simple and straightforward, but still effective at building drama. Perhaps a bit simpler than I actually expected.
> 
> Have yet to see the film to see how it pairs up, but hope to see it soon - anyone seen it yet? The restored footage looks amazing


I saw it, and really enjoyed both the doc and the score. The score is excellent, and like you said, the building synths are very effective at building and creating tension. Would highly recommend seeing the doc as well!


----------



## m-tron (Mar 21, 2019)

whinecellar said:


> Yes, saw it on opening day. As a NASA nerd who’s always been fascinated with the Apollo era, the film had my jaw on the floor the whole time. The footage is stunning (lots of newly uncovered material), the soundtrack is a sucker punch to the gut in IMAX as it should be, and the score - all period synths - couldn’t be more perfect.
> 
> I can’t recommend the experience highly enough!



Hi guys! Matt Morton here. I've been a VI-Control member for years. I'm mostly a lurker, but I jump into discussions occasionally. I've learned a ton on these forums, and I'm very thankful for this community!

Thank you so much for your kind words about my 'Apollo 11' score! I'm happy to answer any questions you might have about the score. It was quite an adventure back in time! I spent almost two years researching, experimenting, recording, and mixing it.

You're correct about the period instrumentation. Because the film was being constructed completely out of archival footage from 1969 (no interviews, no narrator, etc.), I made the decision early on to limit my palette to instruments and effects that existed at the time of the mission so that everything you'd be seeing and hearing technically could have been made at the same time. Before we made 'Apollo 11', the same filmmaking team made a short film about Apollo 17 called 'The Last Steps' for Great Big Story and CNN Films (the 20-minute cut is still on Vimeo and YouTube). That was also an all-archival film, but for that score, I used whatever instruments and effects I wanted. I love that score for its juxtaposition of new sounds against old footage, but after the fact, I felt like some of the modern sounding drum loops and lush modern digital reverbs sometimes took me out of feeling like I was right there in 1972. So when we got the chance to tell Apollo 11's story, I got to learn a lesson from that experience and try a new approach.

At the time, the Apollo Program was at the absolute cutting edge of technology, and the advances it brought about pushed science ahead much more quickly than it usually progressed. I tried to think about if there were any parallels in the music technology of the time - my answer was the synthesizer, which was experiencing its "big bang" at the time. So in addition to the orchestra, I used a Moog Synthesizer IIIc modular synth (a reissue of the 1968 version that Moog made 25 of in 2017 - mine's serial #19), a vintage Binson Echorec 2 T7E (restored and modified for varispeed and wet-only output by Soundgas Ltd), an Echoplex EP-2, a Hammond A-143, Leslie 147, a Mellotron (M4000D), tube guitar amps like the Ampeg Reverbrocket 2, and spring and plate reverbs. I did a ton of experimentation with all of this stuff - I put some of the sketches that I knew wouldn't make it into the film onto my Instagram and YouTube profiles (both profiles are "@mattmortonmusic").

Composition-wise, I didn't hold myself to 1969 styles though. I felt like I'd get better music out of myself if I stayed true to my (modern) instincts and tastes - I was negative 8 years old in 1969, and even though I've loved 60's music my whole life, I only would have been able to emulate the instincts of a 1969 composer. I thought it would probably connect more with modern audiences that way too. I just decided to see what a modern guy could get out of the old gear.

I'm glad the music comes off simple - I'm definitely a "less is more" kinda composer, plus there was a ton of dialogue to work around. They actually unearthed over 11,000 hours of mission audio from a custom 30-track reel-to-reel NASA had at the time, so they really tried to pack a lot of it into the cut haha! I just tried to help support the story where it needed it, and stay out of the way of the amazing footage. It was a blast to work on!


----------



## whiskers (Mar 21, 2019)

thanks for sharing, this is awesome! so fun to see the direct perspective of the composer.



m-tron said:


> It was a blast to work on!



I see what you did there


----------



## m-tron (Mar 21, 2019)

whiskers said:


> thanks for sharing, this is awesome! so fun to see the direct perspective of the composer.
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you did there



Didn't intend that, but I'll take it haha!


----------



## whiskers (Mar 21, 2019)

m-tron said:


> Didn't intend that, but I'll take it haha!


thanks for the score though, it's super enjoyable. I'm going to see if I can see the film in IMAX this weekend. 

Do you have a favourite track from the score? I'm quite enjoying "We Must Be Bold" myself 

I love the fusion of synth and orchestra. You might enjoy Chris Tilton's soundtrack to "Divide" if you've not already heard it. Instrumentally it's probably a bit more modern, and the orchestra has a bit more...variance perhaps? to it, but its a wonderful score.


----------



## whinecellar (Mar 21, 2019)

Matt, thanks indeed for such great insights! The movie did exactly what I hoped it would - knocked me on my Apollo-era butt! 

Killer job!


----------



## m-tron (Mar 21, 2019)

whiskers said:


> thanks for the score though, it's super enjoyable. I'm going to see if I can see the film in IMAX this weekend.
> 
> Do you have a favourite track from the score? I'm quite enjoying "We Must Be Bold" myself
> 
> I love the fusion of synth and orchestra. You might enjoy Chris Tilton's soundtrack to "Divide" if you've not already heard it. Instrumentally it's probably a bit more modern, and the orchestra has a bit more...variance perhaps? to it, but its a wonderful score.


I think it was only in IMAX for a week (March 1-7), but it's still in conventional theaters. And who knows, it might make its way back into IMAX theaters later in the year if the demand is there. We made a 40-minute cut for "Institutional IMAX" (science centers and museums) which will live in those theaters for much longer, but the obvious drawback is that you're not seeing the whole 93 minutes.

My favorite tracks are probably "Transearth Injection", "Countdown", "Liftoff and Staging", "Number One on the Runway", "Rendezvous", and "Welcome Home", but I think I'm a little too close to them still to judge - I didn't finish remixing them for the soundtrack album until about a month ago.

And thanks for that recommendation - I'll definitely check 'Divide' out!


----------



## m-tron (Mar 21, 2019)

whinecellar said:


> Matt, thanks indeed for such great insights! The movie did exactly what I hoped it would - knocked me on my Apollo-era butt!
> 
> Killer job!


Thank you so much!!! Glad you liked it!


----------



## sIR dORT (Mar 21, 2019)

whiskers said:


> thanks for sharing, this is awesome! so fun to see the direct perspective of the composer.


This. Your score made the movie that much better!


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 21, 2019)

@m-tron ,

Your score for Apollo 11 is awesome. Bravo, and Thank You for the interesting feedback you posted here about the movie and score details, decisions, ..etc. hehe I was 6 Years old in 1966, and remember watching the live footage in B&W, Sometimes I miss those days. 

I haven't seen the movie yet, but will do as soon as I have a chance. But I already purchased the soundtrack. 

I love hybrid scores.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## whinecellar (Mar 22, 2019)

Ended up buying the score yesterday, and it is really good. Very refreshing too; it would have been tempting to go very James Horner with this project - at least that’s what comes to my mind when I think “Apollo music” - but going the period route was brilliant and served the experience well. So good!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 22, 2019)

My wife wants to see the movie this weekend. Any good? Haven't heard anything from the score yet.


----------



## whiskers (Mar 22, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> My wife wants to see the movie this weekend. Any good? Haven't heard anything from the score yet.


Do you like space? It's an Apollo 11 docu


----------



## whinecellar (Mar 22, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> My wife wants to see the movie this weekend. Any good? Haven't heard anything from the score yet.



Did you read though this thread?  Here's what I posted up near the top:

Yes, saw it on opening day. As a NASA nerd who’s always been fascinated with the Apollo era, the film had my jaw on the floor the whole time. The footage is stunning (lots of newly uncovered material), the soundtrack is a sucker punch to the gut in IMAX as it should be, and the score - all period synths - couldn’t be more perfect.

I can’t recommend the experience highly enough!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 22, 2019)

whinecellar said:


> Did you read though this thread?  Here's what I posted up near the top:
> 
> Yes, saw it on opening day. As a NASA nerd who’s always been fascinated with the Apollo era, the film had my jaw on the floor the whole time. The footage is stunning (lots of newly uncovered material), the soundtrack is a sucker punch to the gut in IMAX as it should be, and the score - all period synths - couldn’t be more perfect.
> 
> I can’t recommend the experience highly enough!



My first memory was the men landing on the moon (being that I was just beyond toddler stage, you can guess how monumental and world-shaking it was when it happened). And I like space movies.

Okay, gotta go. And will definitely give zee score a glisten.


----------



## m-tron (Mar 22, 2019)

sIR dORT said:


> This. Your score made the movie that much better!


thank you!


----------



## m-tron (Mar 22, 2019)

muziksculp said:


> @m-tron ,
> 
> Your score for Apollo 11 is awesome. Bravo, and Thank You for the interesting feedback you posted here about the movie and score details, decisions, ..etc. hehe I was 6 Years old in 1966, and remember watching the live footage in B&W, Sometimes I miss those days.
> 
> ...


thank you so much! hope you like it!


----------



## m-tron (Mar 22, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> My wife wants to see the movie this weekend. Any good? Haven't heard anything from the score yet.


I always think it's good advice to listen to one's wife haha! Hope you like it!


----------

